# What teas are safe?



## caphybear

I know many of the herbal teas are not safe to drink during pregnancy. I was recently at the grocery store and noticed a decaf white tea... which when not pregnant I drink a lot of every kind of tea. Does anyone know if white and green teas are safe to drink during pregnancy? Its difficult to get a clear answer when I google it.:shrug:


----------



## bananaz

This is from the American Pregnancy Association. They usually have reliable information:

"*Red Raspberry Leaf (Likely Safe) *- Rich in iron, this herb has helped tone the uterus, increase milk production, decrease nausea, and ease labor pains. Many of the Pregnancy Teas commonly contain red raspberry leaf to help promote uterine health during pregnancy.
There is some controversy about whether this should be used throughout pregnancy or just in the second and third trimester, so many health care providers remain cautious and only recommend using it after the first trimester.

* Peppermint Leaf (Likely Safe) *- Helpful in relieving nausea/morning sickness and flatulence.
*
Lemon Balm (Likely Safe)* - Has a calming effect and helps relieve irritability, insomnia, and anxiety.
*
Ginger root (Possibly Safe)* -Helps relieve nausea and vomiting.
Dandelion (Insufficient Reliable Information Available) - Rich in Vitamin A, calcium and iron; dandelion root and leaf can also help relieve mild edema and nourish the liver.
*
Chamomile (German) (Insufficient Reliable Information Available)* - High in calcium and magnesium, also helps with sleeplessness and inflammation of joints.

* Nettles (Stinging Nettles) -(Likely Unsafe-see note ) *High in vitamins A, C, K, calcium, potassium and iron. Used in many Pregnancy Teas because it is a great all-around pregnancy tonic. (*Note on the safety of nettles: Natural Medicines Database gives nettles a rating of Likely Unsafe, even though it is used in countless pregnancy teas and recommended by most midwives and herbalists. This may be in relation to which part of the nettles plant is used, the root or the leaves, and how much is used. According to other sources, the use of nettles is encouraged during pregnancy because of all its health benefits.2)
*
Rose Hips (Insufficient Reliable Information Available)* - Very good source of Vitamin C and helps boost the immune system.

* Alfalfa (Possibly Unsafe) *- Has Vitamin A, D, E and K; particularly good in later pregnancy to boost Vitamin K, which helps prevent postpartum hemorrhage.

* Yellow Dock (Possibly Unsafe) *- Used to help treat anemia in pregnant women due to the high level of iron. Also contains Vitamins A, C and calcium. *(This may also be used as a laxative--talk with your health care provider about the use of yellow dock during pregnancy)."


----------



## scotmum35

i drank fruit tea's in the first tri to help me cut down on black tea.it might be worth going to a health food shop and they might be able better to tell u which is safe and which isnt.ps raspberry leaf tea is gross but meant to be good for the uterus and anything high in vit A is something to avoid although milk contains it.


----------



## LadyM812

Green teas and white teas are safe. 
Anything white, red, green, or black (caffeine free or low caffeine) are totally safe.
Also, any fruity ones are good too. I drink a lot of Peach Ginger tea (great for the morning sickness I'm STILL getting lol), Flavoured Green Teas (for a little caffeine boost, but not much), Apple Cinnamon, Strawberry Blueberry White tea, decaf Earl Grey, etc.

It's just the herbal ones that have a medicinal property to them that you should avoid, and cammomile.


----------



## Silverlilly

Green, black and white are safe, but they can interfere with folic acid absorption, so go easy on them :)


----------



## Annubrius

Green tea is the best to drink out of white/black/green. it has the least amount of caffeine in it per cup. [10-30mg/cup with proper brewing instructions of loose leaf]

Rooibos is also a great option- Rooibos is naturally caffeine free and come in tons of wonderful flavours [including one that I love called Granny Smith's Apple Pie, mmmm].

Black tea is acceptable but is similar to coffee in terms of the amounts of caffeine- 50-150mg of caffeine/cup.

Pregnant women can safely have up to 250mg of caffeine a day- this also includes your chocolate intake as well as some types of chewing gum.


----------



## maria86

Actually, green tea can have has the HIGHEST amount of caffeine per cup :(

I have been driving one-two cups of black tea throughout my pregnancy and steering clear of coffee :)


----------



## Annubrius

maria86 said:


> Actually, green tea can have has the HIGHEST amount of caffeine per cup :(
> 
> I have been driving one-two cups of black tea throughout my pregnancy and steering clear of coffee :)

I learned from a tea master locally here that green tea has the lowest. He is very knowledgable. :)


----------



## jenp86

bananaz said:


> This is from the American Pregnancy Association. They usually have reliable information:
> 
> "*Red Raspberry Leaf (Likely Safe) *- Rich in iron, this herb has helped tone the uterus, increase milk production, decrease nausea, and ease labor pains. Many of the Pregnancy Teas commonly contain red raspberry leaf to help promote uterine health during pregnancy.
> There is some controversy about whether this should be used throughout pregnancy or just in the second and third trimester, so many health care providers remain cautious and only recommend using it after the first trimester.
> 
> * Peppermint Leaf (Likely Safe) *- Helpful in relieving nausea/morning sickness and flatulence.
> *
> Lemon Balm (Likely Safe)* - Has a calming effect and helps relieve irritability, insomnia, and anxiety.
> *
> Ginger root (Possibly Safe)* -Helps relieve nausea and vomiting.
> Dandelion (Insufficient Reliable Information Available) - Rich in Vitamin A, calcium and iron; dandelion root and leaf can also help relieve mild edema and nourish the liver.
> *
> Chamomile (German) (Insufficient Reliable Information Available)* - High in calcium and magnesium, also helps with sleeplessness and inflammation of joints.
> 
> * Nettles (Stinging Nettles) -(Likely Unsafe-see note ) *High in vitamins A, C, K, calcium, potassium and iron. Used in many Pregnancy Teas because it is a great all-around pregnancy tonic. (*Note on the safety of nettles: Natural Medicines Database gives nettles a rating of Likely Unsafe, even though it is used in countless pregnancy teas and recommended by most midwives and herbalists. This may be in relation to which part of the nettles plant is used, the root or the leaves, and how much is used. According to other sources, the use of nettles is encouraged during pregnancy because of all its health benefits.2)
> *
> Rose Hips (Insufficient Reliable Information Available)* - Very good source of Vitamin C and helps boost the immune system.
> 
> * Alfalfa (Possibly Unsafe) *- Has Vitamin A, D, E and K; particularly good in later pregnancy to boost Vitamin K, which helps prevent postpartum hemorrhage.
> 
> * Yellow Dock (Possibly Unsafe) *- Used to help treat anemia in pregnant women due to the high level of iron. Also contains Vitamins A, C and calcium. *(This may also be used as a laxative--talk with your health care provider about the use of yellow dock during pregnancy)."

I heard that raspberry leaf and chamomile tea have been used to induce labor, especially the raspberry leaf. I'm pretty paranoid about drinking tea as well, I tend to google every kind before I purchase it lol


----------



## Pinkie88

I personally wouldn't drink green, chamomile or anything herbal. I love tea and normally enjoy trying any kind but I'm very cautious with it during pregnancy. I will drink red raspberry leaf in my third trimester, as I always do. It tastes yummy and I think it helps with my labors.


----------



## Silverlilly

I stick almost exclusively to Rooibos too - it's not technically a "tea" at all, but makes a very very healthy, safe, comforting hot drink.


----------

